# Husband is moving his out to travel for work



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My Husbsnd is loading his car with suit cases and most of his stuff to travel long term for work. I can't help but feel like he's moving out again. Last year he moved out of our home in August for divorce. I'm feeling the same way. Only this time we have just moved in with his parents because we lost our home because of divorce. He did move back in with us in January and completely stopped the divorce in Febuary.

And else reconciled, but then thier spouse has to leave to work? We have no work in our state snd my Husbsnd has been laid off for 6 months. We reconciled completely new years, then January 30th he was laid off. So almost all of our reconsilstion he has been laid off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

Who is he staying with & y can't you go with him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

He's staying at an extend a stay with himself and I can't go with him cause we have not enough money to fly me back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

Many families are giving up their homes and living in RVs full time following work around the country. Kids are home schooled and the family might run some web based businesses including a blog detailing their adventures which can add a trickle of income. 

Some people follow construction jobs, some people work for FEMA or companies that have FEMA contracts assessing damages after natural disasters...floods, hurricanes, tornadoes. There are fracking jobs in New Mexico, PA and the Dakotas. Amazon hires seasonal warehouse workers, there is the sugar beet harvest that draws full time RVers, etc. Insurance adjusters and nurses can live full time on the road following work. So many possibilities.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Sure, as long as she has 60K to drop on an RV, that's a great plan.


----------

